

At Clearly Innovative, developers are hired with little practice and much passion - jboynyc
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/at-clearly-innovative-developers-are-hired-with-little-practice-and-a-lot-of-passion/2014/04/18/310b3f72-c58a-11e3-bf7a-be01a9b69cf1_story.html

======
mikegioia
I think this is a great idea and oddly something I was just talking to a
coworker about. There's little incentive right now for a company to hire
inexperienced developers. The company takes on the responsibility of training
the developer and the developer can just leave at any time for greener
pastures.

Ethics and feasibility notwithstanding, I think there's something that could
be taken from the sports industry with respect to new player development. The
team brings in young players and takes on the responsibility to train them at
no cost to the player. The player benefits because he gets to train and learn
with the best, and the team benefits by either getting a great player for X
seasons, or selling him on the market to another team.

If a company could take the risk of training new developers for 6 months, they
should also get the benefit of selling the employee. As an example, if I
brought 10 inexperienced hires in and train them for 6 months, I should be
able to take (say) 25% of their first year salary, or anything over $50k that
they make in their first year. It could not only get more talent into the
market, but I think both sides would benefit greatly from this king of
arrangement.

~~~
soAsian
This is nothing new. IT consulting companies have been doing this for years. I
was at Avanade briefly and the a lot of people hired are fresh grads who work
with more sr. devs on client project.

~~~
NAFV_P
> _This is nothing new. IT consulting companies have been doing this for
> years. I was at Avanade briefly and the a lot of people hired are fresh
> grads who work with more sr. devs on client project._

From my experience with IT in general it is the opposite case, experience is
required, qualifications don't matter.

